# Ecualizador de 30 bandas



## emurriper (Mar 28, 2011)

Hola a todos, mi consulta es la siguiente:

Estoy contruyendo el ecualizador del siguiente plano, el problema es que no me dan los valores de las resistencias y los condensadores, los cuales hay que calcular, bueno, eso no es tanto problema si supiera el factor de calidad (Q) que deberia usar en el diseño y las formulas correctas para este tipo de filtros. Entonces, les pido ayuda para calcularlas con el software que anexo a continuacion ya que lo estuve cacharreando y tiene la configuracion MFB que es la utilizada en este circuito. Me comprometo a subir pcb y fotos del diseño terminado, claro está, despues de tener todos los valores.

El software es de Texas Instrument, es freeware y se descarga del siguiente enlace:

http://focus.ti.com/docs/toolsw/folders/print/filterpro.html 


Gracias a todos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2011)

Y por que no hacés este esquema que está calculado completamente?
http://sound.whsites.net/project64.htm

Solo tenés que hacer unas pequeñas modificaciones para que no se comporte con recorte y distorsión (por que es para instrumentos musicales), pero por lo demás, estimo que es lo mismo que pretendés hacer ahora...


----------



## emurriper (Mar 28, 2011)

Respuesta en tiempo record, gracias por ayudarme, lo de la distorción creo que lo entiendo, que es quitar el amplificador operacional con los diodos, lo del recorte es la parte que no entendí, y otra cosita: tiene menos de 30 bandas, claro pero eso no seria problema. Nuevamente amigo ezavalla gracias por tu ayuda y agradezco tu interes

Otra duda, cuanto debe ser Q para un ecualizador de audio (musica y PA)


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2011)

¿ Leíste estos 2 post ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-20-cortes-compacto-stereo-mono-18242/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/ecualizador-grafico-10-cortes-compacto-13800/


----------



## emurriper (Mar 29, 2011)

Hola señor Fogonazo, si leí los post que me dice, pero o no ví lo que busco o no está, no encontré cuanto debe ser Q en un eq de 30 bandas de 1/3 de octava. Estos dos EQ del señor Tupolev ya los fabriqué y suenan muy bien, este de 30 bandas es para un amigo que hace conciertos pequeños y alquila sonido, otra cosa que no he podido entender es cuál es la  ventaja de usar MFB ante las otras configuraciones. Gracias por el interes


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

emurriper dijo:


> otra cosa que no he podido entender es cuál es la  ventaja de usar MFB ante las otras configuraciones.


Por esto:


----------



## emurriper (Mar 29, 2011)

Osea que se usan por la selectividad, el valor de Q es elevado? y por el numero de componentes (1 operacional), por cierto ya averigué el Q para este tipo de ecualizadores es alrededor de 4, y encontre en la pagina que me dió el señor ezavalla, un software mas sencillo de usar. Gracias apenas tenga el diseño del pcb y lo haya montado y probado subo toda la información que utilicé.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2011)

Nop, el valor de Q no es elevado, pero hay muchas aplicaciones para las cuales ese limite en el valor de Q es mas que suficiente, y usando un único A.O. y un par de resistencias y capacitores se puede lograr un pasabanda que es mas que adecuado...


----------



## emurriper (Mar 29, 2011)

Ahh ok, ya entiendo, con respecto al ecualizador que postee en el primer mensaje, es buena o mala esta configuración para lo que quiero?

Pd. ya estoy haciendo el PCB


----------

